# FA Cup alert ...



## UlsTTer (Apr 28, 2005)

Police in London have been given information that Arsenal fans may bring flares to the FA Cup final ...

Apparently .... it's what they WORE last time they were there :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

and I'm a Gooner too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes. ROFL ....really :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TruBBeld (Feb 3, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## tictacs (May 7, 2014)

enough said ...


----------



## mattyallen13 (Nov 27, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## aznxliddonikki (Jun 28, 2014)

:x :x


----------

